# to batch



## Vanda

Vejam a definição deste verbo: to batch = To assemble or process as a batch.


Que definição vocês dariam: agrupar???

Obrigadíssima!


----------



## Havenard

Nem toda palavra de uma língua existe uma correspondência exata para outra língua. O "batch" é um exemplo, assim como o verbo "to be" que pode significa "ser", "estar" ou "existir" dependendo do contexto.
Quanto ao verbo "to batch" eu nunca vi, mas ao que sei de "arquivos batch" (extensão *.bat no Windows ou *.sh no Linux) são traduzidos para o português com o nome "arquivos de lote".


----------



## FranParis

Vanda, como diz o Havenard este é um dos tais verbos que preferimos utilisar tal qual, pois a tradução seria demasiado "pesada".

Utilisa-se o verbo to batch em muitos dominios de actividade, mas geralment significa: processamento por lotes.

Assim, por exemplo, em informática: Tratamento de dados por lote.

Mas também se poderia aplicar à fabricação de baldes de tinta ou apitos de plástico.


----------



## Vanda

Ok, guys, mas o processamento em série é a tradução da expressão, que, inclusive, já usei:


_*idioms:*_ 

*batch processing* processamento (m) em série (Inf.)
Agora preciso de um verbo que expresse to batch no sentido geral, ou melhor com esta especificidade:
batch   =  send in groups


----------



## Macunaíma

O substantivo *batch* é muito comum, mas eu nunca vi usado como verbo antes, exceto *batch-bake* --*batch *também se traduz como *fornada*, como em _a batch of cookies_. *Batch*, como disseram o Havenard e a Fran, quer dizer *lote*: _deal with sth *in batches*_, lidar com algo em lotes, massificadamente. 
Eu acho que_ agrupar_ é a melhor tradução mesmo. 
_Batch the applications before you send it to the Human Resources Dept._
_Agrupe... _

Macunaíma


----------



## Vanda

É, por enquanto, estou bem inclinada a usar agrupar...Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Havenard

Não traduza ao pé da letra. Em vez de usar uma palavra pré-definida para definir "batch", simplesmente escolha uma palavra que melhor se adaptar a cada contexto onde "batch" está sendo usado. Isso vale não só pro "batch", é preciso observar que é quase impossível estar sempre traduzindo as coisas ao pé da letra, o mais importante é entender a mensagem e depois retransmiti-la, mesmo que as vezes a tradução seja completamente diferente.


----------



## Outsider

A ideia de "batch" de facto é parecida com "lote", embora possa haver tradução melhor. Que tal "alotear"? Ou será que serve "embalar" (de embalagem)?


----------



## Vanda

Alotear?! Nossos dicionários não aceitam alotear. Ok, pode-se sempre apelar para a locução: colocar/ pôr em lotes. Agora, quanto a embalar, sai muito do conceito de: send in groups.

Oops, estou tão avoada, temos lotear.


----------



## Outsider

Se traduziu "batch processing" como "processamento em grupo", porque não traduz "to batch" como "processar"?


----------



## Vanda

Havia pensado nisto também! É uma alternativa.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Lotear_ é altamente ambíguo, pois pode dar a idéia de _dividir, _ao passo que batch transmite a idéia de_ acumular._
_Lotear: dividir em lotes_
_Batch: acumular, reunir, agrupar até formar um lote_

Eu sugiro que você faça uma busca com a palavra _batch_, leia bem as frases e tente imaginar como você as escreveria em português. Assim vão surgindo novas idéias_._

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Havenard

Outsider said:


> Se traduziu "batch processing" como "processamento em grupo", porque não traduz "to batch" como "processar"?


E se no seu exemplo o "batch" é "processar", então o "processing" é o que????????.... Totalmente fora de questão essa sua sujestão.

"Batch Processing" = "Processamento em blocos", "Processamento em lotes", "Processamento em fazes", ou seja lá qual for a tradução mais adequada, só sei que o "Programa batch" é nada mais que um programa bem simples que é fundamentalmente uma lista de tarefas que são executadas em seqüência, sempre aguardando o fim de uma operação antes de iniciar a outra, além de ser um programa que dispõe somente dos comandos e programas já disponíveis no computador, e (talvez por isso o nome "em blocos") uma operação não se comunica diretamente com a outra, como se cada linha do "Programa batch" fosse um programa isolado.

Mas esse lero-lero todo não vai levar a lugar nenhum porque "Batch" tem significados diferentes em cada contexto, então como saber o que "batch" significa? Simples, é só perguntar ao incumensurável Guru da Internet, o Google:
http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+batch&defl=en


----------



## olivinha

Havenard said:


> Mas esse lero-lero todo não vai levar a lugar nenhum


Está enganado se pensa que estamos aqui de lero-lero. 
O


----------



## Vanda

Havenard said:


> E se no seu exemplo o "batch" é "processar", então o "processing" é o que????????.... Totalmente fora de questão essa sua sujestão.*sugestão*
> "Batch Processing" = "Processamento em blocos", "Processamento em lotes", "Processamento em fazes", fases ou seja lá qual for a tradução mais adequada, só sei que o "Programa batch" é nada mais que um programa bem simples que é fundamentalmente uma lista de tarefas que são executadas em seqüência, sempre aguardando o fim de uma operação antes de iniciar a outra, além de ser um programa que dispõe somente dos comandos e programas já disponíveis no computador, e (talvez por isso o nome "em blocos") uma operação não se comunica diretamente com a outra, como se cada linha do "Programa batch" fosse um programa isolado.
> 
> *Mas esse lero-lero todo não vai levar a lugar nenhum porque* "Batch" tem significados diferentes em cada contexto, então como saber o que "batch" significa? Simples, é só perguntar ao incumensurável Guru da Internet, o Google:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+batch&defl=enhttp://www.google.com/search?q=define:+batch&defl=enhttp://www.google.com/search?q=define:+batch&defl=en


 
Havernard, você está chegando agora, portanto, não deve estar bem inteirado da postura neste fórum. Se você acha que tem a verdade final e total de algo, acho que aqui não será um bom lugar para você, há outros fóruns para este tipo de atitude. Temos por hábito respeitar os comentários dos nossos colegas e sabemos que, além de ninguém ser dono da verdade, cada pessoa pode acrescentar, enriquecer as idéias com opiniões e sugestões diferentes. Descobrimos que nos enriquecemos muito aqui com a troca de experiências de todos os nossos colegas.  Portanto, é bom medir o que você vai dizer para não entrar em conflito com os foreros e se tornar desagradável.

A Moderadora

Você não acha que uma pessoa que está há séculos no fórum não faz pesquisa antes de vir perguntar aqui, não é mesmo?  A primeiríssima regra do fórum é justamente esta: procure primeiro....


----------



## Havenard

Não digo que tenho verdade final, só comentei que "batch" não é "processar" em lugar nenhum e isso já está claro desde o início.
Quanto às minhas observações sobre "Batch Processing", fiz questão de exclarecer o significado completo disso pois sou desenvolvedor de software e disso eu entendo.


----------



## Joca

Olá

No pequeno dicionário de bolso de Informática da Saraiva, lê-se o seguinte (inseri algumas correções de gramática e estilo):

Batch

Tradução: Lote

Inverso de: On line

São aqueles programas tradicionais, em que os dados são gravados em fita ou disco, formando, assim, um LOTE de dados que será enviado durante a execução do programa. Nos primórdios da Informática, todos os programas eram assim. Foi no início do anos 80 que os programas on line proliferaram e, durante algum tempo, dominaram o mercado. Hoje em dia, ambos os tipos estão mais ou menos equiparados, pois sabe-se que alguns processamentos (folha de pagamento, contas a pagar e a receber, etc) têm melhor resultado se executados em batch.  

JC

* Minidiconário Saraiva Informática, Maria Cristina Gennari, São Paulo, SP, 2001.


----------



## Vanda

E  o verbo é?


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> E o verbo é?


 
Processar em lote? Executar em lote?

Processar em batch? Executar em batch?


----------



## Vanda

Só que o sentido não ter a ver com computação. É no sentido geral, daí a minha primeira pergunta.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Só que o sentido não ter a ver com computação. É no sentido geral, daí a minha primeira pergunta.


 
Ah, sim, desculpe, tinha me esquecido de sua pergunta original... É difícil encontrar um verbo em portuguêss com o sentido exato de to batch. Talvez você precise de uma locução: agrupar para processamento? tratar em grupos? em lotes?


----------

